# Mastectomy and Reconstruction



## medicalsec (Mar 15, 2010)

The general surgeon sometimes does a mastectomy with a plastic surgeon. General surgery does Cpt 19303 and the plastic does Cpt 19357. The general surgeon is listing the plastic surgeon as his asistant and the plastic is listing the general surgeon as his assisant. Do others bill this type of surgery as a co-surgery, or do they bill independently. The general surgeon does not always stay for the complete procedure. They sometimes leave after the mastectomy. It varies with he case? It seems as if it would not be correct for both to bill as assistants for each other since they are involved in the same session.

I was wondering how others do this type of case.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## mjewett (Mar 18, 2010)

Dee,
In our general surgery practice we do bill that way. (Assistant surgeon to the plastic surgeon, and plastic surgeon assistant to us.  

The reason we do it this way and not co-surgery is because:  There is no one all inclusive procedure code to describe all the surgery being performed by both doctors.  If there was one CPT code then it would be co-surgery. 

Hope this helps,


----------

